# Eye Goobers?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Does any Vs out there wake up with clear eye goobers (as we call them)? Why would they be there and how do you treat or prevent them? Thanks


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

just the same as you or I wake up with sleep in the corner of our eyes. Eyes secrete liquid all the time so that they don't become dry.

No treatment necessary, just wipe the goobers away in the morning


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie gets goobers every morning, clear them out, dont worry there will be more tommorrow....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Same here. We just wipe with clean tissue. 


Before bed time, I wash his eyes with room temp chamomile tea compress. Old hunter trick, I was told... keeps lower eye lid fold clean of dust and dirt. 

google "chamomile tea compress"


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Very much the Norm

part of the lifestyle of the V 8)

eyes and ears cleaned each morning and with clean no chemicals products but natural cares 

and I brush His teeth 2x a week and nails every 2 weeks

Its like Showtime lol make there reflexions be remembered
and Pride of Ownership Ya think?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Completely normal, especially after a long nap or during the winter when the air is dry indoors.

I have a confession to make... When we clean out our Vs' eyes, we give them the goobers :-[ And here comes the worst part - they're actually waiting for it! As soon as we touch their eyes, they start sniffing and licking our fingers :-[ Sophie is the worst... can't even touch her face without her examining my fingers for eye goobers. Now it's out there ...judge me :-[


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Suliko said:


> Completely normal, especially after a long nap or during the winter when the air is dry indoors.
> 
> I have a confession to make... When we clean out our Vs' eyes, we give them the goobers :-[ And here comes the worst part - they're actually waiting for it! As soon as we touch their eyes, they start sniffing and licking our fingers :-[ Sophie is the worst... can't even touch her face without her examining my fingers for eye goobers. Now it's out there ...judge me :-[


Haha! Glad I'm not the only one.  Riley doesn't care, but Cooper loves them.... ???

It's been so nice ever since we brought home Cooper - they keep each others ears clean, so we don't have to! If one of them has dirty ears, I just pull the ear open and call the other pup over to clean it out! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> It's been so nice ever since we brought home Cooper - they keep each others ears clean, so we don't have to! If one of them has dirty ears, I just pull the ear open and call the other pup over to clean it out!


;D I do that too! Except for Sophie mostly sees it as an invitation to play


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Skyy does not really get the eye goobers, Max on other hand has enough for both of them - they are enormous, but always clear.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Every morning we deal with what we call 'eye boogs.' All it takes is to tell our boy that it's time to clean his boogs and he'll stay still (for about 10 seconds). If we don't get him clean within the window he gives us then it's a lost cause.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper loves to eat them too! My mom thinks it's gross, but the second I reach for those eye boogers, he knows he's going to get to eat them. Sometimes, if they're a little dry or something, they'll sort of fall of my finger and we'll "lose" them. Or I'll just forget and throw them away. Not going to lie, he gets upset when he doesn't get to eat his eye boogers... I suppose I can understand why people think it's gross, but then again, they lick their own butts. So, y'know. Perspective.

But yes, completely normal. Jasper gets pretty gross ones in the late spring/early summer, As he seems to have some sort of seasonal allergy.


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Not a good thread to read while eating my dinner....!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Is this that Chinese whisper game.....who is eating Goobers..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It may be sign of something that needs attention, if accompanied by excessive tearing that turns into goobers. 
Met a V today that was prescribed meds and an eye cream. The constant tearing was a symptom of some infection. Don't remember what, but searching the forum came up with this topic:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1032.msg11454.html#msg11454

/


----------

